# Replacing 5/8" arbor nut for my table saw



## michaelt (Mar 18, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a supplier that would have a reverse thread 5/8" arbor nut and washer? I'm not coming up with much success. I believe my saw has a left tilt and I measured the threads at 12/inch. It's an Enlon table saw. Enlon was bought out by Star in the 90s and there's next to nothing on either of those companies via any web search so I'm hoping to find a hardware supplier out there who can help.

Many thanks!

Michael


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

id try fastenal


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Doubt that you will find one at any hardware or fastener supplier. I'd buy a Craftsman or Delta nut/washer and odds are that they will work.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Maybe I'm not understanding, but why do you specify "reverse thread"?
Tablesaw arbors are normal clockwise right handed threads.
Any hardware store carries 5/8-11 nuts….and a washer is a washer.


----------



## LONGHAIR (Dec 16, 2007)

It should only be left-hand thread on a right-tilt saw where the motor is on the opposite side of the blade.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

McMaster-Carr 
Go here - http://www.mcmaster.com/#hex-nuts/=di1519

MIKE


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks LongHair,
I was thinking of a belt driven contractor saw, not a direct drive.
Makes sense now.


----------



## michaelt (Mar 18, 2010)

Mike, The world opened up to me when I started phrasing my search with left handed and not reverse thread. McMaster is a great resource. Thanks! This is what I'm looking for…
http://www.mcmaster.com/#hex-nuts/=di197n

I am replacing my Craftsman saw with the Enlon and was hoping I could just switch out the nut and washer but the treading is opposite. I may have worded it wrong in my description, but it requires a left handed thread for a right tilt saw.

I really appreciate the quick responses. This forum is the best.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

My contractor type saw uses a left handed nut, but the arbor threads are square cut. I've never seen a nut with square cut threads at Mcmaster Carr or anywhere else. That's why I think you need to be looking at a saw company for a replacement.


----------



## michaelt (Mar 18, 2010)

That's a good point, Joe. What saw are you referring to? Since Enlon is long gone, I'll have to find a different manufacturer to deal with.


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 29, 2010)

What Joe says about the "square cut" thread is right on…referred to as an ACME thread..and is what you usually see on saw arbors. I'd add the ACME thread to your search criteria, providing it is indeed what is on your arbor.

Mark


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

You said 5/8" by 12 threads per inch, standard is 11 threads per inch, so you are starting off with an OEM
thread. If it has square cut threads-acme- then you are upping the ante once again. Hopefully the company
outsourced the arbor and nut and you will be able to find the nut from another saw manufacturer. The only
problem is most companies only list this type of nut by part number, not by size and thread pitch and type,
so you may have an uphill battle. I wish you luck. Chicago should have a big tool repair shop/store somewhere
close you could talk to, or try someone like www.toolrepair partsdirect.com.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Michael:

My saw is a United, but it is a Delta knock-off made in Taiwan over 20 years ago.

I think that a Delta 36-675 is what these copies are based on.

The Delta P/N for the left hand arbor nut is: 1344990, and the flange (blade washer) is 1344991. It is important to use the proper washer. An ordinary flat washer is not appropriate.

Here is the website that I got this info from.

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-36675-type-1034-table-saw-parts-c-3275_3334_13633.html


----------



## DFlat (Oct 22, 2012)

If anyone is still looking for the Delta 1344990 left handed nut it is going to be a long wait. I ordered one in May and it is still on factory back order! Delta said that there was one available in the U.S. but when I call the repair shop they said that they had sold the ony one they had and were waiting the same backorder from the factory. I asked a machine shop if they could make one (or twenty) for me but they said that the cost of the die was cost prohivited.


----------



## michaelt (Mar 18, 2010)

...what seems like such a simple and occasionally replaced part is as rare as Faberge egg.


----------



## DFlat (Oct 22, 2012)

It has now been 9 months without being able to use my Delta saw because of a back order on a nut. Come on Delta, WAKE UP! No one allows a factory back order to last this long.


----------



## lieutenantdan (Feb 1, 2012)

A machine shop can make one for you. Have two made at same time. One other bizarre option is to have them weld over the existing threads, turn and re-thread the arbor to use a more common and available nut.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

the only exception being a pinned, keyed or any shaped arbor other than round:
ANY saw with the nut on the right of the blade will be right hand thread. With the nut to the LEFT of the blade it will be a left thread otherwise the blade will come loose when you load it up.

any machinist worth their salt should be able to make one even if it is a square, acme or butress thread


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

A member of the OWWM forums, franks44, machines Delta arbor nuts out of bronze that are beautiful, and inexpensive.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

You could do like I always do-buy a new saw, take the nut off, and throw the new saw away.


----------



## UniNut (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi folks;
I just joined early this AM, so I'm not to sure how this forum works just yet.
I'm also a member of the OWWM, and a member here { Shampeon } posted
above that I make the Delta 5/8" 12 TPI LH that fits all the Right Tilt saws.
That would include the 8", 9" Contractor, Unisaw Jr. & 10" Unisaw.
I was on a 20 year quest for a better arbor nut for these, I finally desided to 
make my own. I searched, and finally found a tap and die company and had
the correct taps made. I made several, and installed them on my 1949 & 1952
Unisaws. I'v e sold 35/40 through the OWWM site to all over the states and 
recently Canada. I've 8 or 10 locally as well, and keep a quanity in stock so I
can ship straight away.
There is quite a write up on the OWWM if anyone wants to see all of what they
are all about, please visit there. My profile has some info as well.
I've named these Brass arbor nuts the "UniNut"

Thanks for alowwing me as a member here
Frank Skinner
Direct E-Mail is [email protected]


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome to LJ's Frank! We hope you have a wonderful time here.

I consider your offering to be a great thing to some here, although I don't need one yet, I still have two sets of originals.

Keep on coming back and teach all of us a thing or two, most of us are always willing to learn!


----------



## Bob1618 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a Delta right-tilt contractor's saw 34-444. The Delta p/n for the arbor nut is 902-01-200-9848. I am having the same problem finding replacements.

Some lessons learned:

The Delta nut indeed seems to be 5/8-12. Though the standard 5/8 coarse thread is 5/8-11, I ordered the standard LH thread 5/8-11 nuts from McMaster-Carr and they did not thread onto the arbor.

I eventually found that Sears Parts Direct carries the part (though almost twice the cost of anywhere else) and just ordered by phone after confirming stock. I won't breathe easier until they show up at my door.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Twice the cost sounds cheap to me. What would you charge to make one? I would have to charge more than twice if I made it. Probably take a little time and a lot of investment.


----------



## UniNut (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Folks;
The UniNut I make is 5/8" 12 TPI, LH, for the right tilt Delta saws. I keep a quanity in stock
and ship once a week, once an order is recieved. The cost of the Brass UniNut is $15.00
plus $5.00 S & H pable using a Postal money order only. The reason for this is banks are starting 
to charge as much as $5.00 to cash checks. Here is a picture of the UniNut,
If anyone needs one of these, please E-Mail me directly at [email protected]

Thanks and B'Rgds
Frank Skinner


----------



## michaelt (Mar 18, 2010)

I think Frank has the best solution here and will eventually connect with him to purchase one of his UniNuts. Thanks for chiming in again!


----------



## UniNut (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Michael;
I keep stock of the UniNut, as they are listed here, on WoodNet and the OWWN.
Sales so far are over 50 with them going all over the US and to Canada.

Thanks for your interest
Frank Skinner


----------



## Bob1618 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks, Frank. I'm sure I will be in touch in the future.

One question, though. My current arbor nut is only about 1/4" thick. When I use a 3/4" dado stack with the blade stabilizer, it leaves just enough threads exposed on the arbor to get the nut on with full thread engagement. Do you think that the lead thread on your UniNuts close enough to the bearing face to get good thread engagement in this scenario?


----------



## UniNut (Jan 26, 2013)

Greetings Bob;
The nuts I make are 9/16" thick, 1" hex with 6/7 threads inside.
Unlike the OEM Delta nuts that have 2.5 threads inside, 7/8" hex
and only 5/16" thick. On the freud dado set I have I've actually 
stacked the full set { for the widest cut} and not used a washer
at all and had good results. If you'd like to talk about them further
you're more than welcome to E-Mail me at [email protected]
or give me a call at 910-791-8870.

Thanks for your interest
Frank Skinner


----------



## Bob1618 (Feb 18, 2013)

BTW, the Sears Parts Direct order fell through. I was assured that that the parts were in stock when speaking to the Sears rep. However, upon checking the order status online the next day, it showed that they were back-ordered.


----------



## UniNut (Jan 26, 2013)

.Bob;
Thanks for your order of the 5 "UniNuts" , I can get them out to you
pretty quickly.

Many thanks
Frank Skinner


----------



## Bob1618 (Feb 18, 2013)

I just received the UniNuts today. They thread on like butter and work perfectly. They are much more substantial than the OEM nuts. They will provide much more thread engagement along the arbor than the 1/4" thick OEM nut and are sure to last much longer.


----------



## UniNut (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Bob;
And for you other fine folks, I keep stock of the "UniNut" 5/8" 12 TPI LH
Delta arbor nuts, so that they are available when needed/ordered.
Other services available is custom bandsaw throat plates, bandsaw wheel
tires installed and crowned. I have a full line machine shop as well as wood
working shop. I also do full machine restoration, Wood and Metal working
machines, and at times when needed, make missing or damaged parts as 
required. I also make a table saw tuning devise I've named the "Tune-A_Lator" 
This is made of brass, and is fully adjustable, it rides in the miter slot. It
comes with a dial indicator, and I can furnish a precision ground 10" disk
which gives a much more accurate reading than using a saw blade.
Another service is Quincy compressor overhaul and sales in a varity of
sizes, for other brands please contact me.

If any of my services are of interest please feel free to give a call any day
to 910-791-8870 from 6 AM till 6PM east coast time, or E-Mail me at my
direct E-Mail @ [email protected]

Again many thanks
Frank Skinner


----------



## brdavis9 (Apr 24, 2009)

I realize this is an old, deceased thread.

But this was one of the first hits to come up when I started drilling down for info for an arbor nut for my No. 34-476 Rockwell model Unisaw (which dates from around 1975 or so as far as I can tell).

I bought the Uni' in Sacramento through C/L several years ago when we still lived in CA - from someone who'd bought it at an estate sale, to turn it around and make a few bucks (he was refreshingly honest) - for the proverbial "song" lol.

According to the seller's story, it had been previously owned by a retired high school shop teacher for hobby purposes …and it was in a somewhat un-assembled state (I'd bought tools in worse shape lol).

So, after confirming it ran, I happily paid the seller's asking price …which was AFAIR a bit less than ½ of what Uni's were selling for in Sac' & the Bay Area at that time. And since then it has mostly sat stored in a garage (first in CA, and later in WA).

...it didn't have an arbor nut, so I've never been able to use it, really (I had various portable table saws that were sufficient for the various small projects I needed a T/S for.)

Well, we moved to Spokane almost three years ago now, bought a house, and now "it's time".

So anyways, finding an arbor nut proved to be more difficult than I thought it would be. No one's got them in stock, or they're back-ordered (in some cases for over 6 months and longer).

In searching, I stumbled across this thread, and sent an email to Frank, asking if he was still making/selling these.

Yep.

I ordered two, and they got here today (and yes, that means I get to finally tune the saw - and hopefully put it to good use - this weekend).

(Aside: when he received my payment, Frank actually called me to let me know. And chatted for awhile. I've bought a ton of stuff online over the years, but that was a real first. Extraordinary.)

They are …well, they're more like jewelry than "nuts". My wife said they looked like jewelry. He actually engraves 'em.

IOW, they're really nice.

...nicer than the older pictures Frank has posted here.

The only problem is …I almost feel guilty putting 'em to such a mundane use lol.

Anyways. I thought I'd bring this thread into 2014 for anyone looking for an arbor nut for their Unisaw …even at his current price, you're paying less than what I was getting quoted at e-parts-direct (and the guy I talked to explained that they were on back-order, and would take at least 30 days …he didn't add "if they can even get them", but I figured it was implied LOL).

Here's some pix of them.


----------



## Bob1618 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that Frank could hook you up. Mine is in use almost daily and is has held up great!


----------

